# Elyria, OH - #37 YF Avail 8/6



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

[/img] 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14314407

Lorain Co AS


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

She's beautiful. Anyone have room?


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

wow she looks well groomed! very pretty girl and you can see her sweetness in her face!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

How precious!


----------



## RvUsa (Jul 21, 2009)

OMG, I want her!!! Now how can explain that to the wife and all the dogs we already have.... I need to win the lottery!


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Just sneak her in. No one will ever know.









She's just got such a happy look on her face. I hope she gets out soon so she can keep that happy face.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm hoping she's reclaimed


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

bump


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Can someone tell me why this dog is also in Follow up?It is still listed on their site and on Pf? Am i confused,lol?


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

New Link on this thread. She is still at the shelter.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...&gonew=1#UNREAD


----------

